# PETALING JAYA | Central Park Damansara | +250m | +60 fl | U/C



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Project Name: Central Park Damansara
Location: Damansara Perdana, Petaling Jaya
Floors: 1 x 60 fl +, 1 x 40fl+ , 20 x 30 fl+
Categories: Mixed Use
Developer: Mammoth Empire + Exsim


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Render:



W3raq said:


> this is......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


--


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

August 18, 2013



UjaiDidida said:


> IMG_0953 by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_0952 by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

davidwsk said:


> August 21, 2013
> 
> Busy site


-----


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

davidwsk said:


> From Raffy of lowyat


-------


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

rizalhakim said:


> Ritz Carlton Petaling Jaya..
> 
> http://parkassociates.com.sg/


-------


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

--


----------



## archilover (Mar 19, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/kldevelopmentconstruction/


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

protoman said:


> I saw half the text Harbour Valley... and immediately guess it will be at Damansara Perdana. So they are taking over the Empire City 2 site...
> 
> Source : https://www.harbourvalleydamansara.com/
> 
> ...


..


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Renamed to Central Park Damansara

https://www.centralparkdamansara.com


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)




----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Already U/C .. Project name is “Central Park Damansara”

As shown in first 10 seconds of the video


----------

